# Need Help with UAE, and other GCC



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
I am in negotiation phase of accepting a position with a firm working in UAE, Qatar and Kuwait. Most probably, I will be stationed in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.
There has been no talk of housing! I am single, so a 1BR even Studio would do! (much prefer to have a 1BR)
Other than the cost of food, I will need Car (setting aside $700 / month for car+insurance should be reasonable right?!)
As an example, how much is a 1BR average price in an area like "Marina" in Dubai? or something similar in Abu Dhabi? 
I really appreciate your feedback and any heads up / advice.
Thank You.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should check Dubizzle for pricing. They have a Abu Dhabi section as well as a Dubai section.

When you say 700$ I assume you are meaning usa? You will find a low end car for around 1600 dirhams a month, bit more for a better car (would recommend it as these roads are a bit crazy here). 

If your single and no family, Dubai tends to have more things to do for a young expat. If you can request, I would suggest Dubai. Being a single guy would prob be quite fun in Dubai.


----------



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl,
Thanks a bunch. Seems like They are leaning toward Abu Dhabi, but who knows! 
Yes, the 700 allowance was in US $ assumption. That would be comparably reasonable for here in NYC! Look forward to checking out the singles seen in Dubai (cautiously that is!)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would deffinatly suggest that they pay for accomodatins in Abu Dhabi, as its quite expensive and getting just an amount may end up costing you out of your pocket.


----------



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would deffinatly suggest that they pay for accomodatins in Abu Dhabi, as its quite expensive and getting just an amount may end up costing you out of your pocket.


Thanks. I should know this week if interviews will happen, and now I have a gauge to go by. really apreciate it.
p.s. love the quote, indeed true!


----------

